# How the gospel changes the nature of moral duties



## MW (Jan 12, 2011)

Ralph Erskine (Sermons 2:22):



> The believer’s own obedience to the law, or his gospel-obedience, and conformity to the law, wrought in him, and done by him, through the help of the Spirit of grace; even this obedience of his, I say, hath not the legal promise of eternal life, as if it were the legal condition of his obtaining eternal life: no, *his gospel-obedience hath indeed a gospel-promise*, *connecting it with eternal life*, *as it is an evidence of his union to Christ*, *in whom all the promises are Yea and Amen*; *and as it is a walking in the way to heaven*, *without which none shall ever come to the end*; “For without holiness it is impossible to see God.” – But the legal promise of eternal life made to obedience, and which makes our personal obedience to be the cause and matter of our justification, and as the proper condition of salvation and eternal life, this is the promise of the law, or covenant of works; and this promise it is now wholly divested of, as to the believer in Jesus Christ, who hath taken his law-room, and yielded that perfect obedience, to which the promise of eternal life is now made: and the reason why, I say, the promise of eternal life is now made to Christ’s perfect obedience in our room and stead, is, Because, the law, or covenant of works, made no promise of life properly, but to man’s own personal obedience; it made no mention of a surety; *but now*, *in sovereign mercy*, *this law-rigour is abated*, *and the Surety is accepted*, *to whose obedience life is promised*.



Dear reader,

Do you understand the promise of the gospel in relation to gospel obedience? When you perform moral duties are you looking to the promise of the gospel and trusting that this obedience is accepted for Christ's sake, and thereupon blessed of God to be the way of walking to heaven? Or do you perform moral duties out of obedience to the law, and on the understanding that law-rigour condemns all your works as the most filthy unrighteousness, so that nothing you do can ever be acceptable? These are very important questions. If good works are not done by faith in Jesus Christ, they are not good works; they are condemned at the bar of God's justice. But if good works are done by faith in Jesus Christ, God "is pleased to accept and reward that which is sincere, although accompanied with many weaknesses and imperfections" (Westminster Confession of Faith, 16.6).

I pray that God will enable you to see the important difference between serving the law and serving the gospel.


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry, I find this thread confusing. Is the gospel a yardstick?


----------



## Herald (Jan 12, 2011)

Matthew, 

I followed the previous Gospel thread with much interest. I'm left with asking a simple question. What _is _the Gospel? The Gospel is "the power of God unto Salvation" (Rom. 1:16). Truly, it would seem, that the salvific effect upon a believing sinner is the efficacy of the Gospel. It is the means, used by God, in order to save (1689 LBC 20:1, 4; Savoy 20:1, 4). I am trying to wrap my head around whether evangelical obedience is also _the Gospel_ or whether it is a result of _believing _the Gospel (saving faith). Is _living the Gospel_ simply another way of describing the work of sanctification (evangelical obedience)? Would it be the same as saying "_living in the light of the Gospel_"? Certainly that is what Christians should do. Christians should live in the light of the Gospel (Mat. 5:16). The Gospel derives its power to save through the work of the Holy Spirit (John 6:63). Are we not _serving the Gospel_ if we live in light of its truth? Doesn't the Apostle assume as much? 



> 1 John 1:5-7 5 This then is the message which we have heard of him, and declare unto you, that God is light, and in him is no darkness at all. 6 If we say that we have fellowship with him, and walk in darkness, we lie, and do not the truth: 7 But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.



I have always believed the Gospel _is _something and _does _something. What it does is not what it is, although the two are inexorably linked. Does not this distinction, yet cohesion, keep one from serving the Law?


----------



## MW (Jan 12, 2011)

seajayrice said:


> Sorry, I find this thread confusing. Is the gospel a yardstick?


 
What specifically are you finding confusing? What do you mean by a yardstick? Is that an offhand way of referring to a standard or a rule?


----------



## MW (Jan 12, 2011)

Herald said:


> I have always believed the Gospel _is _something and _does _something. What it does is not what it is, although the two are inexorably linked. Does not this distinction, yet cohesion, keep one from serving the Law?


 
Bill, these are very good questions. The issue of living the gospel is something related but distinct. I am seeking to concentrate in this thread on something far more basic. We are looking at our relation to the law. Are we under it? Do we have anything to answer to it? Whenever we say, "I ought to do something," why ought we to do it? Because the law says so? Who is our husband that we serve and obey? If we are debtors to the law are we not debtors to the whole law? If we are debtors only to the moral duties of the law, who has made us debtors and why are we freed from the whole law? What relation does our fulfilling moral obligation have on our walk heavenward? What happens when we fail to fulfil these obligations?

My hope is to point people to Jesus Christ. Believers do not fulfil moral obligations as legality, but as His commandments graciously given to us to help us in our walk heavenward. Believers do not obey the law seeking to satisfy the justice of the Judge of all men but in order to please their heavenly Father. Believers fail to fulfil their moral obligations and need the righteousnss of Jesus Christ to make both us and our works acceptable to God. For that to be a reality, we must consider ourselved to be dead to the law in Christ, and alive to God through Jesus Christ.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 12, 2011)

If we have been given the grace to believe, we are promised that we will be progressively sanctified, right? We respond to that grace by consciously and even subconsciously turning away from the false trinkets and the muck and mire of this world, and towards the Lord and His ways. We lose our taste for this world and at the deepest part of our being, we _know_ we were made for Him and for Him alone. I think reliance on works-righteousness and not upon the simple truth of the Gospel itself is our carnal attempt at a shortcut towards *feeling* sanctified. We need not do that; we need only to rest in Him and upon His promises to us, and His will for us will result in a path of sanctification that He has lovingly plotted out just for us. We will obey as love for Him flowers and matures and as the faith of Christ Himself in us manifests itself to us more completely. The end is not in doubt; our trust in it is tried but ultimately, it can't fail. He has spoken the word, and He has brought it into being.

The longer I live as a new creature in Christ, though, the harder I struggle with these ideas and with the idea that what Christ has done means it's done. This is to be expected, right? Daily I try to cut down the weeds of reliance on works-righteousness that spring up as a result of a childhood and early adulthood spent in strict Roman Catholicism and later, under legalism, and daily I see that the Lord has already cut these weeds down. All I see, then, are their shadows - and the Gospel of the Lord Jesus Christ shining through. What a blessing to be able to see finally what He's been doing all along, and to merely trust in Him!


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 12, 2011)

Matthew,

I thought this would support your thread a little, as it addresses our gospel works now performed under our husband Christ, instead of our works under our former husband, the law (Rom.7):

From Thomas Brooks' Nine Strong Consolations - Point #8

"...Now remember that this imputed righteousness of Christ procures acceptance for our inherent righteousness. When a sincere Christian casts his eye upon the weaknesses, infirmities, and imperfections that daily attend his best services, he sighs and mourns. But if he looks upward to the imputed righteousness of Jesus Christ, it shall bring forth his infirm, weak, and sinful performances perfect, spotless, and sinless, and approved according to the tenor of the gospel. They become spiritual sacrifices, and he cannot but rejoice (1 Peter 2:5). For as there is an imputation of righteousness to the persons of believers, so there is also an imputation to their services and actions . . . so the imperfect good works that are done by believers are accounted righteousness, or as Calvin speaks, "are accounted for righteousness, they being dipped in the blood of Christ." They are accounted righteous actions; and so sincere Christians shall be judged according to their good works though not saved for them (Revelation 11:18; 20:12; Matthew 25:34-37). 

And it is observable in that famous process of the last judgment (Matthew 25:34-37), that the supreme Judge makes mention of the bounty and liberality of the saints, and so bestows the crown of life and the eternal inheritance upon them. Though the Lord's faithful ones have eminent cause to be humbled and afflicted for the many weaknesses that cleave to their best duties, yet on the other hand, they have wonderful cause to rejoice and triumph that they are made perfect through Jesus Christ, and that the Lord looks at them through the righteousness of Christ as fruits of His own Spirit (Hebrews 13:20, 21; 1 Cor. 6:11). The saints' prayers being perfumed with Christ's odors are highly accepted in heaven (Revelation 8:3, 4). Upon this bottom of imputed righteousness, believers may have exceeding strong consolation and good hope through grace, that both their persons and services do find singular acceptation with God as having no spot or blemish at all in them. Surely righteousness imputed must be the top of our happiness and blessedness!..." 

Blessings!


----------



## Herald (Jan 13, 2011)

armourbearer said:


> Believers do not fulfil moral obligations as legality, but as His commandments graciously given to us to help us in our walk heavenward.



Yes. Amen. If believers were to fulfill the moral obligations as legality, then they would be bound to the blessings _and _cursings of the Law (Deuteronomy 28). 



armourbearer said:


> Believers do not obey the law seeking to satisfy the justice of the Judge of all men but in order to please their heavenly Father. Believers fail to fulfil their moral obligations and need the righteousnss of Jesus Christ to make both us and our works acceptable to God.



We know that apart from Christ's perfect obedience to the Law, and the crediting of His righteousness to our account, it would be impossible for us to please God (Hebrews 11:6). But we can _and do_ please the Father, because of Christ. 



armourbearer said:


> For that to be a reality, we must consider ourselved to be dead to the law in Christ, and alive to God through Jesus Christ.



I agree that we are to consider ourselves as dead to the Law as legality, for righteousness cannot be achieved by keeping the Law. 

There are two extremes of the pendulum that believers must avoid. The first is legalism; the same legalism that Paul so strongly anathematized in Galatians. In this extreme the grace of God, the kind face of the Gospel, is smudged. The other extreme is antinomianism. This extreme nullifies the Gospel because it trivializes the payment the Law required; the payment made by our Lord Jesus Christ. 

Matthew, actually I would be quite surprised if this right understanding of the Gospel is not shared by a majority of the Puritan Board members.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 13, 2011)

armourbearer said:


> When you perform moral duties are you looking to the promise of the gospel and trusting that this obedience is accepted for Christ's sake, and thereupon blessed of God to be the way of walking to heaven? Or do you perform moral duties out of obedience to the law, and on the understanding that law-rigour condemns all your works as the most filthy unrighteousness, so that nothing you do can ever be acceptable?



This makes the difference between serving with joy, or finding all duties to be merely ashes. I, for one, don't think I have heard this kind of thing enough.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 13, 2011)

It's closely related to understanding in what sense we are under the law as believers and in what sense not (Romans 6). If we have good reason to believe we have passed from death to life we should more and more appreciate that we are no longer under the law as a CoW, but as a rule and pattern of life.

There are also heavenly rewards for progress in sanctification and good works. I found Berkhof helpful here:-



> P.542: Scripture clearly teaches that the good works of believers are not meritorious in the proper sense of the word. We should bear in mind, however, that the word "merit" is employed in a twofold sense, the one strict and proper, and the other loose. Strictly speaking a meritorious work is one to which, on account of its intrinsic value and dignity, the reward is justly due from commutative justice. Loosely speaking, however, a work that is deserving of approval and to which a reward is somehow attached (by promise, agreement, or otherwise) is also sometimes called meritorious. Such works are praiseworthy and are rewarded by God. But however this may be, they are surely not meritorious in the stricty sense of the word. They do not, by their own intrinsic moral value, make God a debtor to him who performs them. In strict justice the good works of believers merit nothing.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 13, 2011)

An excellent post, and great reminder of truths that are so easy to forget. I think it helps me understand your recent posts in other threads. It was meant to, wasn't it?


----------



## Herald (Jan 13, 2011)

py3ak said:


> This makes the difference between serving with joy, or finding all duties to be merely ashes. I, for one, don't think I have heard this kind of thing enough.



It certainly counters the "serve God out of guilt" way of thinking.


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 13, 2011)

armourbearer said:


> seajayrice said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I find this thread confusing. Is the gospel a yardstick?
> ...


 
Yes, a Yardstick is a long ruler-like measuring device. When I grew up, every home had one, guess down under you’d have a meter stick. The many ways I hear “gospel” bandied about confuses me. Expressions such as living the gospel, serving the gospel etc. seem to make the work of Christ something we do as opposed to something done for us or to us. Proclaiming the gospel, accepting the gospel, meditating upon the gospel say something else in my thinking than the fore mentioned. One other question, is the Erskine quote referring exclusively to Jesus Christ as the subject of gospel-obedience? I need the clarity of His versus his! Many thanks.


----------



## SolaGratia (Jan 13, 2011)

I highly recommend this book:

Amazon.com: The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification (9781589600638): Walter Marshall: Books

Product Description
Walter Marshall was an English Presbyterian minister – a Puritan – best known today for this excellent work on sanctification. Born in 1628, he was forced to leave his parish in the infamous Great Ejection of 1662. However, he remained faithful to the call of God, shortly finding another congregation which he pastored until his death in 1680.

This work is regarded by many as the best book every written on the topic of Sanctification.
--This text refers to the Kindle Edition edition.


----------



## MW (Jan 13, 2011)

moral necessity said:


> From Thomas Brooks' Nine Strong Consolations - Point #8


 
There is tremendous clarity in this portion. Thankyou for adding that to the thread.


----------



## MW (Jan 13, 2011)

Herald said:


> Matthew, actually I would be quite surprised if this right understanding of the Gospel is not shared by a majority of the Puritan Board members.


 
Bill, thanks for your contribution. I would like to hope this was a majority view, but pastoral experience teaches me never to assume; and I think, like Ruben, I would like to hear this more often so that the joy of the Lord would be my strength.


----------



## MW (Jan 13, 2011)

Jack K said:


> An excellent post, and great reminder of truths that are so easy to forget. I think it helps me understand your recent posts in other threads. It was meant to, wasn't it?


 
In a way, yes, it was meant to promote understanding. It seems to me that we can assume too much in other people's understanding, and it is good to build from the ground up.


----------



## MW (Jan 13, 2011)

seajayrice said:


> Expressions such as living the gospel, serving the gospel etc. seem to make the work of Christ something we do as opposed to something done for us or to us.


 
I'm sorry to hear that this is causing confusion. If it were to become an either/or option then I would certainly emphasise that the gospel is about what Christ has done. This is certainly its meaning first and foremost. If Christ had done nothing and we had to do everything then we would be and have nothing. But the grace of Christ is this -- though He was rich yet for our sakes He became poor that we through His poverty might be made rich. Placed in that light we can see it is equally disparaging to the work of Christ to suggest that we have not been made rich as it would be to claim that He did not become poor for our sakes. Christ's work for us and without us is necessary; but so also is Christ's work in us and with us. The two should not be separated even though they must be distinguished.


----------



## Herald (Jan 13, 2011)

armourbearer said:


> Bill, thanks for your contribution. I would like to hope this was a majority view, but pastoral experience teaches me never to assume; and I think, like Ruben, *I would like to hear this more often so that the joy of the Lord would be my strength*.



I whole heartily concur.


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 14, 2011)

Matthew,

Thank you for this helpful post. If I am correctly understanding you, gospel obedience looks to the Law (against which we formerly had neither love for, nor God given ability to make any sincere attempt at keeping) as now being a delightful tool to increasingly inform our conscience as to what pleases our Father. As such our gospel obedience, imperfectly carried out, does in fact actually please our Father because of His Son. The Christian now desires very much to do anything and everything which he understands to be God's will for his life.

Am I anywhere close to grasping your meaning?


----------



## MW (Jan 14, 2011)

rbcbob said:


> Am I anywhere close to grasping your meaning?


 
Very well stated!


----------



## ServantsHeart (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes a very needed understanding and one which we cannot reherse to often in our minds and with others who often can become confused about works and the grace of the Gospel. I have always kept it in a simple formula with the young and new converts. I tell them,"I do good works because I'm saved not to be saved." I love GODS Moral Law and every wise and good precept which flows from it,this New Covenat Heart was given me by GOD and in the power of the Holy Spirit He causes me the New Creation/New Man to walk in it. When I will not to and choose to yeild to my sinful passions/the flesh I fulfill the lust or sinful passions of the flesh and act contrary to what He has made me to be in Christ. The divine nature imparted by virtue of the Holy Spirit puts before me the way of escape from every temptation, the question is will I consistantly choose the way of truth and walk in that light or do sin. I do not believe in Christian perfectionism/sinless perfection but the decietfulness of sin remaining in my flesh does not have to be yielded to. 1 John 2:1 to 6 I think agrees with this understaning,if I'm in error I invite sounder teaching from you my Brethren. Falling prey to our remaining corruptions can lead us into a Cheap Grace attitude about our sin and make it much easier for us to justify our comprimises to temptation to sin,do you my Brethren agree?


----------



## Eohric (Jan 19, 2011)

Not for naught did Christ say in Matthew 11:28 Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. 29 Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls. 30 For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light. It is a joy to look upon a law that has been thoroughly and perfectly fulfilled on your behalf.

This also sounds very much like The Institutes 2.7.12 (slogging my way through it right now) on the third use of the law.

Hello by the way, I am new to PB.


----------

